# Autoglym Lifeshine



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

I want to buy the green and red autoglym lifeshine valeting kit with the 4 piece pdi kit.

I read a review on ebay to watch out for this kit and most are fake.

Can anyone shed any light on this. I dont want to throw my money away.....

http://www.lifeshine.co.uk/download.asp

Do autoglym have an apc like meguiars green apc..?


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

"Lifeshine now comes with a lifetime warranty!"


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

The actual lifeshine kit being under £4 on ebay give you some clues. 

Whilst not an entirely bad product there are much better products on the market. IMO the name itself is wrong - it isn't going to last a lifetime , the name 'Coupleofmonthshine'
would be more apt.

Also as you say there are alot of fake products on the bay , how do you know what you are applying to your car is what it says on the tin.

My advice is have a good read on here , and buy through a DW trader , you don't need to spend a fortune to achieve a good finish, just a little time and effort.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

What gets me in that advert is the care kit they are talking about. 

So your car has been treated with a lifetime care product yet they provide you with Super Resin Polish and Extra Gloss Protection. Surely if it's a lifetime of protection, you're not going to need that!!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Basically (as with all the other dealer treatments) - The shine will last forever ! - as long as you keep polishing it yourself anyhow :lol:

At the end of the day it just a huge sales gimmick that parts you with £300-£400 at the dealership.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Basically (as with all the other dealer treatments) - The shine will last forever ! - as long as you keep polishing it yourself anyhow :lol:


Exactly my thinking on it haha

"Pay for our life time protection...........then polish/protect it yourself from then on"

Funnily enough a chap I know recently bought himself a Honda Jazz in black and was offered a similar long life treatment for the car. He actually made a point of phone me and asking if it was worth him doing it.

He's in his 70s so probably an easy sale of a product like this. Instead I £25 on bucket, drying towel, Super Resin Polish, Shampoo and wash mitt for him! :thumb:


----------



## flawless1987 (May 3, 2011)

because of the fact they provide srp in the kit which has good cleaning and some cutting qualities how the hell is the 'lifeshine' product goin to stay on.... ill be honest i wouldnt pay a pound for it.. its a GIMMIK

i enjoy waxing my car anyway why would i want a product to stop me waxing from now on..

stick with a good wax mate


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Where can a genuine kit be bought online. I think its only expensive when bought through a dealer....


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

As far as I know you can only buy the kit off the dealer at point of sale of a car.
if you look on the autoglym website, it is listed under the trade only section.


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

i got mine for £20 with the AG bag and everything, billy bargain if you ask me! some nice products in there as well


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

The lifeshine isnt far off Extra Gloss Protection my freind i would just get a kit bag and some hd wax as its 3 for 2 in halfords get clay kit free


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

You can get the lifeshine kits either for the exterior on it's on or the exterior and the interior as well, I think.
I personally think where the autoglym lifeshine kit comes into it's own is with the warranty they offer, especially on the interior side of things. Depending on how much you have to pay, I personally it can definitely be worth it. 

There are detailers who offer phenomenal finishes on cars, without a doubt. But how many details come with a warranty against stains for the duration you own the car?


----------



## IbizaFR (May 22, 2010)

Its a product aimed at the point of sale on new vehicles and to be honest there are better out there for the likes of us here on DW.

Its being mis-sold as already said its not some special formuls applied and for the life of the car its protected.

Just a method of extaction of your hard earned £ and aimed at people who dont have the knowledge to know better.

My mates wife bought a new Hyundia i10 and he was asked at the point of sale to have it done at £300, she rang me from in front of the salesmans desk and asked my opinion, I said no way at £300.

she signed up for the new car and the salesman had 2 goes over the phone afterwards to get her to agree to have it done, they lied to her and said the paint would fail if not done and other stories. In the end I had to ring the garage on her behalf and I said what is wrong with hyundia paint then it fails? and what would the manufacturer say if I rang and asked them ? I could hear him squirming and lying more to sell the product ! In the end I said she wont be having it end off:thumb:

Its now been wasked/polished and 2 coats of colli 476 (everyday driver and kept outdoors.:thumb:


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

EVL said:


> You can get the lifeshine kits either for the exterior on it's on or the exterior and the interior as well, I think.
> I personally think where the autoglym lifeshine kit comes into it's own is with the warranty they offer, especially on the interior side of things. Depending on how much you have to pay, I personally it can definitely be worth it.
> 
> There are detailers who offer phenomenal finishes on cars, without a doubt. But how many details come with a warranty against stains for the duration you own the car?


The thing is the warranty states that if its returned all the dealer needs to do is polish it with a machine polisher and then re apply not being funny anyone can do this.....


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

I know somebody who paid 180 quid from volkswagen to have this applied to their brand new scirocco R,on arrival the water clung to the car really badly,no9 protection what so ever on the car,180 coin down the drain!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ebay has these lifeshine kits for about £3 with £4 delivery, superb mark up from the dealers.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

JasonH20URF said:


> The thing is the warranty states that if its returned all the dealer needs to do is polish it with a machine polisher and then re apply not being funny anyone can do this.....


Then it all goes Down hill because we have all seen what happens when you let dealerships get there hand on a rotary.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Flair said:


> Then it all goes Down hill because we have all seen what happens when you let dealerships get there hand on a rotary.


In deed we have luckily my dealers are ok


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Ebay has these lifeshine kits for about £3 with £4 delivery, superb mark up from the dealers.





daffyduck said:


> I read a review on ebay to watch out for this kit and most are fake.


I suspect these statements are both untrue - the ebay 'fakes' story probably pedaled by dealers and AG that want you to spend £300 for them to do it.

And on the mark up....these are not for sale to the public and I'm sure the dealers pay quite a lot for them (as they are worth a lot resale). But the packs provided to the garage's lifeshine monkey will be large enough for a Hummer/Maybach 62 and some.....now imagine you have 3 Fiat 500s do do in a week (or maybe afternoon?!). Do you crack open the three packs or use one and punt the other 2 on ebay?!


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

JasonH20URF said:


> The thing is the warranty states that if its returned all the dealer needs to do is polish it with a machine polisher and then re apply not being funny anyone can do this.....


No disrespect, but thats not strictly true. What about stains in the interior of the car? You guys keep concentrating on the exterior only. Thats just half of the full lifeshine kit? Even if the exterior is a re-application, as it's under warranty, it doesn't cost anything whereas going back to a valeter or a detailer for a 2nd job would definitely cost money.

I think the interior protection is pretty good and I have tried quite a few. A lot comes down to personal preferences, but I personally know someone in a jaguar who ended up with new seat covers because some stains could not be removed - I'm sorry, but I cannot see any detailer doing that, no matter how short the time period.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

EVL said:


> No disrespect, but thats not strictly true. What about stains in the interior of the car? You guys keep concentrating on the exterior only. Thats just half of the full lifeshine kit? Even if the exterior is a re-application, as it's under warranty, it doesn't cost anything whereas going back to a valeter or a detailer for a 2nd job would definitely cost money.
> 
> I think the interior protection is pretty good and I have tried quite a few. A lot comes down to personal preferences, but I personally know someone in a jaguar who ended up with new seat covers because some stains could not be removed - I'm sorry, but I cannot see any detailer doing that, no matter how short the time period.


No offence taken :thumb: but the op said he doesnt wanna through money away so i feel that he could put the money to better use


----------

